# Lil Indy Speedway, Spartanburg, SC results 5-30-10



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rookies
1. 5 Mike Loftin
2. 93 Zack Smith
3. 22 Richard Powell
4. 57 Jaime Smith
5. 22B Chris Blanchard
6. 10 Cody McCarley
7. 4 Taylor Hicks
8. 44 Tanner Hicks

Cadet
1. 94 Alan Smith 
2. 12 Eugene "Eddie" Owens
3. 22 Mike "Double Deuce" Willard
4. 07 Ricky McSwain 
5. 21 Robert Bullard 
6. 54 Blake Deaton 
7. 2 Brian Cothran 
8. 8 Daniel Smith 

Limited 
1. 1 Shane Watson 
2. 4 Richard Morton
3. 8 Matt Lorr 
4. 2 Allen Montague
5. 13 Thomas Floyd
6. 383 Jeremy Willis 

Supers
1. X Scotty Powell
2. 4 Richard Morton 
3. 10 Terry McFalls
4. 8 Matt Lorr 
5. 76 David Hammett 
6. 69 David Cobb 

Grand National 
1. 25 Shane Watson 
2. 10 Terry McFalls 
3. 11 Matt Lorr 
4. 13 Thomas Floyd 
5. 22 Mike "Double Deuce" Willard 

Open Wheel 
1. 12 Eugene "Eddie" Owens
2. 22 Mike "Double Deuce" Willard
3. 1 Shane Watson 
4. 00 Bobby Bowe


----------

